# What's *really* needed for scheduled maintenance?



## alchemista (Sep 23, 2004)

I'm at 30k with my 2001 Altima, and I'm wondering if all the things mentioned for scheduled maintenance are really needed.

It seems like we don't even have a propeller shaft or differential-slip oil (sounds like those are only 4WD), so there's already a couple of things not required.

The schedule says to flush the engine coolant system?

Replace the in-cabin micro air filter? (this always seemed like a joke to me for the price they want to charge)

Auto-transmission fluid? Fuel filter? etc?

I'm surprised there isn't a site that lists this type of stuff out for non-car savvy people like me. I'm too cynical to trust all the dealer listed maintenance.


----------



## Darktide (Jul 29, 2004)

ok. I don't have my manual in front of me but if you have front wheel drive your'e right in not having a propeller shaft (drive shaft). You definately should flush the coolant system (a lube shop can do that). I'd say change the cabin air filter (try a local auto parts shop before the dealer, but it'll still be around 15-30 bucks). For the sake of your transmission (and what my fluid looked like at 71k on my 00 Alty) do a full fluid change every 50k. 30k is a little excessive but if you like to keep your car healthy its worth doing. Fuel filter is an easy one you can do yourself if you don't mind the smell of fuel that much (it should be on the firewall in front of the drivers section). Its a good things to do the fuel filter closer to 20k because the less restriction you have on your fuel pump (aka clogged filter) the less work it has to do giving it a longer life. It also saves your plugs and O2 sensors if you're running too lean. Just remember, Nissan built your car. They know how to take care of it. It normally seems rediculous (especially a dealerships prices) but if you follow the schedule you'll get plenty of life out of your car. Most of the stuff is pretty simple to do yourself its just getting the motivation to do it  good luck


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

What do trans flush and coolant flush do?


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

The fluid in the transmission slowly degrades due to the shear forces of being pumped at high pressure and the heat generated by the clutches and torque converter. This reduces its lubricating efficiency and shortens the life of the transmission if not replaced regularly. A trans flush replaces all the trans fluid.

The coolant also slowly degrades due to the temperatures it has to deal with. In areas near the combustion chamber, the fluid boils on the metal surface. Also, the anti-corrosion package is used up with time. This is very important protection for an engine. Over time, some solid material builds up in the cooling system. A coolant flush not only replaces the coolant, it washes these deposits out of the cooling system.

Lew


----------



## Darktide (Jul 29, 2004)

ANother thing to note about coolant flushes is that they are acid based. If you let the solid crap build up too long it can start to eat away at things (most noticeably is the radiatior). If you wait forever to get a coolant flush then you're tempting fate that the solid stuff is the only thing holding the coolant IN. And when you do a flush it takes the stuff away and you're left with holes. Doing coolant flushes on a regular basis keeps this from happening and gives your motor (and radiator) a longer life span. 
Tranny flushes don't use an acid by the way. Its merely a replacement of the fluid. Normally you'd replace a filter inside the tranny pan but after getting all the way to it on a recent change I found it to be non-serviceable for some reason that I've yet to understand completely. *shrug* but its always best to keep up with these things like you would oil changes (not as often obviously).


----------



## joeditommaso (Sep 20, 2004)

I'm very skeptical about the coolant fluid flush. How many cars have you seen eaten by their coolant fluid?


----------



## joeditommaso (Sep 20, 2004)

I would be more worried about rust...Anything to do when you have rust? Anyone has an altima rusting?


----------



## Darktide (Jul 29, 2004)

cars aren't eatten by the fluid. The fluid breaks down like oil and tranny fluid. And if a rust hole appears some times it clogs the hole instead of leaking. And when you do a coolant flush it will remove the dirt that COULD be clogging it. Which results in leaks (this is a common problem in OLDER cars. And no '97 is not old)


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

Darktide said:


> cars aren't eatten by the fluid. The fluid breaks down like oil and tranny fluid. And if a rust hole appears some times it clogs the hole instead of leaking. And when you do a coolant flush it will remove the dirt that COULD be clogging it. Which results in leaks (this is a common problem in OLDER cars. And no '97 is not old)


In keeping with the title of this thread ... It's a common problem in cars which have not received the factory recommended periodic maintenance.

Lew


----------



## bommart (Jun 17, 2004)

I recommend taking it to a Nissan dealership and having Nissan tech's do the work and use Nissan parts/fluid/etc. It may be more expensive but it is worth it.


----------

